

Programmer Done Syndrome - sruffell
http://www.artlogic.com/blog/2009/12/programmer-done-syndrome.php

======
peteforde
Also see "The different kinds of done" by Andrew Burke at Shindigital:
<http://www.shindigital.com/blogpost/37>

